
Ask HN: How big of a problem is fake news, what can we do? - kp98
I’m working on a mobile video platform that’s focused on taking YouTube style broadcast and turning it into something a lot more social. Part of the advantage is greater social verification and less filter bubbles &#x2F; echo chambers.<p>My questions are:
1) how big of an issue is this today? Can we really not distinguish truth for ourselves? Do you see this as an issue that primarily effects fringe users &#x2F; edge cases or everyone? Or do you think the main issue is that it moves the Overton window? Or something else entirely?<p>2) what are some of the solutions you can think of?<p>3) what makes an environment conducive to fake news?
======
blackflame
The biggest problem today is opinion masquerading as news. If one party calls
people fact witnesses that witnessed nothing and provided no facts I think you
can begin to figure out who’s misleading you

------
accrual
> Can we really not distinguish truth for ourselves?

This is a key issue. Some take news at face value, never question it, and
don't hesitate to spread it. Tackling this in a tangible way would be
significant.

------
1e10
Improve practical and critical thinking skills.

------
arthev
2) just stop reading news

